# Whats the Best Way...



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

...to introduce a green horse to the trails? what are good trail prep exercises and good things to expose a horse to before actually going on a trail? Should another more experienced horse accompany him? should he be lead? etc..


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I like to take young horses along with experienced horses. I often pony my youngster alongside if I'm out by myself. Once comfortable and IF the area is safe, I let them loose and let them run along side with complete freedom. The herd instinct kicks in and they won't wonder very far from the herd companions. ( I do this with horses too young to ride, yearling and two year olds)

by time they are 3 and we start light rides on them, they are already comfortable with most trail obsticles.

New horses that I'm not sure about. I like to go with a seasoned horse and just follow them down the trail a couple of times. After they have seen the trail a couple of trips, it's time for them to do it alone and develope some confidence.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I have started many young horses over the years and just take them out alone. I don't like another horse along, someone he can lean on. _I want it just me and him, one on one and I do it within the same week I start him. As soon as I can stop and turn him I head right out on the trails, no prep and it works out fine._


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with ponying him with a been there done that horse.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

It depends on the horse. If he's young and spooky, pony him a few times and then take him out with another horse a few times. If he's a sensible horse generally, introducing him to trails shouldn't be a big deal, just hop on and head out. If he needs a friend to help settle his nerves, by all means make it easier for him rather than harder till he gets familiar with the new sights and sounds and footing. There's nothing better for trail prep than actually being on the trail, it's not necessarily much different than pasture life, depending where your horse lives.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

He's not spooky by nature, and doesnt look for things to be afraid of, but when he does get spooked, he's genuinely afraid. I think I'll take him out through the trails in hand, then undersaddle with another horse with him, then by himself. hows that sound?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most of the time I just take my young ones out on the trail by themselves. However, most people aren't comfortable doing that. Your game plan sounds pretty good and should work well. Good luck.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds very sensible, should work just fine.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

usually i like to do that, just lead them around through the trails and work your way up from there, Sounds like your plan willl work out just fine !


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup sounds like a good plan! I would always recommend taking them out with a seasoned horse a few times...I never have to trail brake horses...just road brake them...cars an large trucks are not your best friend with a green horse lol I doubt large rocks an stumps would be your friend on the trails with a green horse lol


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I've not had the luxury of another horse to go out with so I really make the effort to introduce as many new things to a young horse before we leave the yard. Plastic bags tied to rails, umbrella, quad bike, kept in an area that gets some traffic exposure. We also do a lot of shooting around my horses and it is amazing how quickly they become desensitized to it. I think it is good for a horse to learn to be 'self soothing'. I know that you are never going to be able to expose a horse to everything it is going to encounter but it sure is nice to have an inkling as to how it is going to react. 

Actually I had a young QH gelding who I had living around our house on the lawn. He got so used to everything that people do, it was quite amazing. I rode him down to the nearest township as a 3yr old and he was bomb proof, lawn mowers, rubbish bins, traffic, nothing bothered him at all. Infact I was chainsawing firewood in the backyard, Comet was also in the back yard. I had to stop usinig the saw because the silly horse kept getting in the way - I nearly cut his **** nose off!:shock:

I think you just have to expose young horses to as much as possible but ultimatley you just have to suck it up and get out there with them and sometimes there is no easy way.

Below is a pic of my mare Phoenix and I in the shed. I polish stainless steel for a job, I use noisy power tools that sometimes throw sparks. I have music blaring as well but it is a real struggle to keep my girl out of my work shop!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I think both are good ideas and the more you expose a horse to the better it will be. But I really like the idea of a second horse to calm the younger one down. Good luck and be safe.


----------

